# Strong bands 45 (or so) cm draw length?



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm going to be working on a new design soon, but it has to be smaller than most slingshots. Help would be appreciated.

Edit: I'm looking for band selection help.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It would help Us, if you could be a bit more specific about the kind of help you need. Do you need help with frame design, frame material selection, band selection, pouch design, band attachment, pouch attachment, ammo selection, help setting up a pdf of your design, etc.? There are a LOT of smaller designs posted here already.

I am sure there are plenty of folks here who would be happy to help you, but your request is just a bit vague at the moment.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, sorry about that, I need help with band selection for a small draw length.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

hamman7 said:


> Oh, sorry about that, I need help with band selection for a small draw length.


No problem. Thanks for clarifying your request.

I use a long draw length myself (34 inches in one configuration and about 48 in another), so I am perhaps not your best source. I think it is Philly on here who uses a shorter draw length than most. But 45 cm is very short indeed ... only about 18 inches for the metrically challenged.

Typically when you order a slingshot from Dankung, their bands are very short ... too short for me ... probably setup for the Asian market. They use those small diameter "Chinese" tubes, so I am supposing they work well for a shorter draw length.

Hopefully others will chime in.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Ratatoskr (Jan 20, 2012)

Ill just add rollers so i can get normal power.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some rough numbers to start with. For long life, stretch the bands about 3~4 times their relaxed length. For most speed, stretch 5 times or more relaxed length. These are only starting points. Not all rubber can be stretched as much as others.


----------

